# Your Stand-out QPR purchases.



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

QPR stands for Quality to Price Ratio. You choose where to put the weight with regards to a great QPR (the quality or the price.) I judge these on what really strikes a balance between the two.

For me, these stand-out as particularly spectacular buys:

1.

$22 on Amazon. If I had paid three times the price I would still feel like I got a good deal:



2. These recordings are probably on no one's list of the greatest Mahler recordings, but for an incredible price ($3 Amazon .mp3) I got a complete set of Mahler symphonies that were more than good enough to turn me into a Mahler fan. Plus, a fair amount of other stuff besides symphonies in this set as well:



3. Another Amazon .mp3 purchase. $10 for all of Ravel's solo piano played exceptionally well with great sound quality. A great buy.


I have a bunch more of these, but these three really standout for me.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

A couple Amazon mp3s:

Barshai's Shostakocich cycle - $9. I feel the remorse of a thief.

Vanska's Sibelius cycle - $8. Another robbery that keeps me looking over my shoulder. 

:tiphat:


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I can't say as I've ever bought any classical music from Queens Park Rangers.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Quality/Price Ratio influences every purchase I make.

Paying a high price does not guarantee high quality; paying a low price does not guarantee low quality. Labels and date of album release play a significant role in the price. Small labels are almost always much more expensive and they usually do not have the well-known performers, so they tend to focus on specialty areas. Major labels tend to be more reasonably priced and they have the big-name stars. Newly released albums are more expensive, but not always the best version; reissued albums of yesterday are less expensive, but not always of lesser quality.

There are many factors that determine how much I will pay for a composition that I want to collect. How well do I know the composer? Is the composer a favourite composer? How well do I know the composition? Am I seeking an initial 'I want to get to know it' version? Or am I seeking a 'I love this work and want the ultimate performance' version as a replacement or comparison to the version I already have? This helps me determine the approximate price range I am aiming for.

Then, I start looking online at the various albums that contain the work I want to add to my collection. Does it take up the entire album? Or is it packaged together with other works? Can I accept the number two choice, if I get a better selection of works on the album, or must I have the best version of the one piece no matter what else is on the album? Is the work offered by the major labels in an economical reissue? Or am I forced to select from expensive new releases or fringe labels?

Are there certain performers I am familiar with that might influence my choice? Perhaps I would prefer more of their albums; perhaps I would prefer having other performers represented in my collection, too.

By now, I likely have narrowed my choice down to 2-3 albums that are all relatively equally attractive. What to do? Normally, I want a new album. Are there any very good used copies available for more than $2-$3 less than a new copy? Would this bring a more expensive album I had been forced to reject within my target price range?

Perhaps I am unable to reach a decision, so I might read a few reviews. Do they influence my decision? Or do I want to stick with my choice, no matter what they say? Most of the time, this is what I want, but sometimes the reviews are just so convincing.

I can now make my choice. And at the last instant, my gut feeling might override all of the logic. The final QPR is based on all of these factors.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

The Barshai Shostakovich symphony set has to be the best qpr purchase for anyone looking for a complete Shostakovich set bought new from just about anywhere. 
Personally I think the Neuhold Ring cycle is damned good value too - it's also cheap everywhere and, although no Solti, is defintely not rubbish.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

ahammel said:


> I can't say as I've ever bought any classical music from Queens Park Rangers.


First thing _I_ thought of...

In the thread What's the best you can do with $50?, I made this post, 
which seems reasonably relevant to the current conversation...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One of the first box sets I bought was an excellent EMI 9-disc set of R. Strauss orchestral works recorded in the 1970s by Rudolf Kempe and the Staatskapelle Dresden. It wasn't too expensive back then and these days it's cheaper than ever after being re-released on Brilliant - I'm guessing the only real difference is that the sleevenotes of the reissue will be less voluminous than those of the original but hopefully that won't be considered a drawback at the kind of price being asked (UK Amazon marketplace - £14:30 for cheapest new copy).


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Just bought this for $5, which includes S & H:









I felt so guilty, I almost turned myself in to the local police station.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

EMI Encore, DG 20, Brilliant Classics, Helios, Apex, harmonia mundi Gold, Regis, Alto, and of course the numerous "previously-enjoyeds" available at Amazon Marketplace. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

As I recall:

Villa-Lobos - Complete Bachianas/Choros/Guitar Music - believe this one was ~$9 (7 Discs!)
Holmboe - Complete Symphonies - ~$10

I echo the Sibelius/Vanska box with the caveat that, with such a great and often-recorded composer, you'll love it as a start-up set (and what a start-up set it is), but it may be beneficial to move on to other recordings eventually.


----------

